# FLash MX



## Cicco (23. April 2004)

Hi Leuts

Habe bei mir 8 Drag and Drop fenster erstellt und diese funktionieren auch gut mit umherschieben. JEtzt möchte ich aber ein Inputfield machen und einen Button.
Wenn ich jetzt aber das Fenster herumschieben möchte, bleiben die 2 Felder, sie schiebn sich nicht mit.

Wie funktioniert das?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Greez Cicco


----------



## psycomantis (9. Juni 2004)

Ich will dich ja nicht stören aber das gehört  ins Flash Forum!


----------

